

Show HN: My side project that grew - cheap SSL certificates - glazskunrukitis
https://getssl.me/

======
mankyd
You can get free SSL certs through <http://www.startssl.com/>. Granted, their
website is _horrendous_ to navigate. Also, the certs are encryption only - no
real identity verification - so they won't light up your address bar blue or
green.

~~~
mrinterweb
If you pay for the class 2 cert from startssl, they do an identity
verification. Startssl's, paid cert is still cheaper than this getssl's $70
cert.

~~~
tss20147
You don't pay for class 2 certs from startssl. You pay for class 2 validation.
After validation you can generate an unlimited number of class 2 certs at no
cost including wildcard certs. Validation is cheaper than a single premium
cert from getssl.

Startssl does charge per cert for EV certs. The first cert is $199.90 and
subsequent are $49.90. A bargain compared to most ssl cert providers.

------
downandout
OK, my apologies to the OP, but how on earth does this stuff get to the front
page? Is there an HN upvoting bot floating around?

~~~
stfu
Same here. I wish there were at least some kind of valuable information
somewhere included.

For example how OP is (planing to) promote such a completely generic,
replaceable product with a gazillion competitors and no way to differentiate
the product. Except of cause with the HN upvoting bot :)

------
bcl
I don't see anything interesting here. You resell Comodo SSL certs. You made a
website to sell them. Nothing unique about that.

------
ammmir
congrats on launching! but it seems like a toy since you have a page like
<https://getssl.me/en/csr> that actively encourages the bad practice of
letting a third-party see your private key.

------
FooBarWidget
Wasn't Comodo that company whose root certificate was compromised a while ago?

~~~
tekacs
A selection of them were bogus-issued for a dozen or so big-name web domains,
yes.

------
mrmagooey
Maybe I don't understand enough about SSL certificates, but I am hesitant to
buy a critical piece of site infrastructure from someones side project. Am I
being overly cautious?

~~~
0x0
As long as the cert chains back to a root CA that is accepted everywhere,
there's really nothing of value to separate the various vendors, except the
purchasing price.

Unfortunately, ssl is a game where bad CAs ruin it for everyone, not just
their customers: It does not matter for an attacker where they got a bogus
certificate as long as it is considered valid, and there's little you can do
to protect against it, certainly not by paying more or spending more effort on
validation of your own cert. ("EV" (which is what the CAs really should have
been doing all this time) and cert pinning comes to mind)

------
kdsudac
As other posters pointed out, there are obviously competitors in the space (as
I'm sure you were already aware).

In my experience, buying SSL certs can be a little confusing since there are
so many providers and different types of certs. I did the research to figure
out what product I needed, but I can imagine a sizable niche of customers who
just want someone to tell them what they need.

------
mileswu
I get my SSL certificates from Namecheap[1]. Here the cheapest ones are $9/yr
(they are the same certificates as the OP's cheapest ones) and they're I
suppose a well-known domain registrar.

[1] <https://www.namecheap.com/ssl-certificates/comodo.aspx>

------
joshmn
This isn't very unique, and your pricing <isn't> the cheapest.

Namecheap: $1.99 for for their SSL with another product, right? Use coupon
code WGSPECIAL and you'll get a whoisguard in your cart for $.99 and you can
add another product (SSL cert) = winning. No, you don't need to add any domain
name. Total is around $3.

------
cynix
$6.95/year is hardly cheap these days. You can get the same for $3.95/year at
gogetssl.com, or $1.99/year on namecheap.com during promotions.

------
glazskunrukitis
A follow up: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5794549>

